# להוציא מהלב / לפרוק מהלב



## cfu507

Hi, 
How would you say in English:
להוציא מהלב
לפרוק מהלב
Thanks​


----------



## Mjolnir

To pour one's heart out?


----------



## elroy

I suggest "to get (something) off one's chest." What do you think?


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> I suggest "to get (something) off one's chest." What do you think?



That's good too, but it depends on the context.


----------



## cfu507

Could you give me examples why it depends on context?
If you share your thoughts, secrets or feelings with a friend, how would you say:
אני שמח שהיה לי האומץ לפרוק זאת מהלב ולשתף אותך
אני שמח שהיה לי האומץ להוציא זאת מהלב ולשתף אותך


----------



## Mjolnir

למען האמת, אני לא חושב שאי פעם שמעתי את הביטוי "להוציא זאת מהלב" 
אם את רוצה לחלוק את המחשבות שלך, הסודות שלך, וכו', הייתי משתמש בביטוי שאני הצעתי.
אם את רק רוצה "להוריד משהו מהלב", נגיד משהו הציק לך ואת רוצה לספר אותו למישהו, אז הייתי משתמש בביטוי שאלרוי הציע.​


----------



## elroy

In that context, I would use my suggestion:

_I'm glad I had the courage to get that off my chest and share it with you._


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> In that context, I would use my suggestion:
> 
> _I'm glad I had the courage to get that off my chest and share it with you._



I agree  (and I still find להוציא משהו מהלב a bit strange).


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> I agree  (and I still find להוציא משהו מהלב a bit strange).


 
הי, תודה לשניכם. אולי "להוציא מהלב" נשמע מוזר, אבל מסתבר (במנועי החיפוש) שאני לא היחידה שמשתמשת בביטוי הזה. לא הצלחתי למצוא את שניהם במילון עברי-עברי ונראה לי באמת שלפרוק מהלב מוכר יותר.


----------



## Gadyc

בעברית, "להוציא מהלב" משמעו יותר לדבר בכינות "דברים היוצאים מן הלב נכנסים אל הלב" (ניב נפוץ מאוד. לא מצאתי את מקורו בספרות חז"ל העתיקה).
לפרוק או להוריד מהלב - מתיחס למועקה או משהו מטריד שמדברים עליו. 
נראה לי שיש פה שילוב של שתי מטבעות לשון: 
מישהו מוטרד ואני מעודד אותו לספר: "תוציא את זה החוצה, תוריד את זה מהלב." או בהבלעה "תוציא מהלב".
נשמע לי משלב לשוני די נמוך. בגלל זה הוא לא מופיע במילון.
תבדקי במילון ספיר. יש שם ביטויים בעברית מדוברת.​


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> בעברית, "להוציא מהלב" משמעו יותר לדבר בכינות "דברים היוצאים מן הלב נכנסים אל הלב" (ניב נפוץ מאוד. לא מצאתי את מקורו בספרות חז"ל העתיקה).
> לפרוק או להוריד מהלב - מתיחס למועקה או משהו מטריד שמדברים עליו.
> נראה לי שיש פה שילוב של שתי מטבעות לשון:
> מישהו מוטרד ואני מעודד אותו לספר: "תוציא את זה החוצה, תוריד את זה מהלב." או בהבלעה "תוציא מהלב".
> נשמע לי משלב לשוני די נמוך. בגלל זה הוא לא מופיע במילון.
> תבדקי במילון ספיר. יש שם ביטויים בעברית מדוברת.​



הי גדי, תודה. זה בדיוק המילון שיש אצלי בבית ולא מצאתי. אתה אומר שלהוציא מהלב ולפרוק מהלב זה לא אותו דבר? אם אני מבינה נכון, לפרוק מהלב יהיה רק בהקשר למועקה, בעוד שלהוציא מהלב יכול להיות בהקשר לכל דבר, לא בהכרח משהו שמעיק. חשבתי ששניהם בהקשר למשהו שלילי.​ 
אף פעם לא אמרתי למישהו "תוציא את זה החוצה" כפי שנסחת במובן של לספר, אלא בהקשר של לבכות. אבל אני מניחה שזה תקף גם לקונטקס שהצעת. תודה​


----------



## Gadyc

אני למעשה לא שולל את כל הביטויים, מכיוון שמדובר שחלק המדובר של השפה והוא כמובן הרבה יותר גמיש וסובלני משפה כתובה. לכן, לדעתי אם מבינים למה את מתכוונת נסתדר עם זה. 
זה אופיה של שפה חיה. המון שנים לא נהנינו מזה.


----------

